# كتاب عن أنابيب وناقلات النفط



## NOC_engineer (8 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب عن الأنابيب الناقلة للنفط والغاز Pipelines 
والناقلات البحرية للنفط والغاز Tankers
وهو بعنوان:
Introduction to Oil & Gas Pipelines & tankers
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## yousfelmbasher (12 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لك من قلبي


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 أغسطس 2016)

yousfelmbasher قال:


> شكرا لك من قلبي


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## shmmmahme (30 سبتمبر 2016)

thank you


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أكتوبر 2016)

shmmmahme قال:


> thank you


U welcome dear


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (3 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أكتوبر 2016)

القناص الميكانيكي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جوزيت الخير كله


----------

